# Book case or Stand ???



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi everyone, I just finished turning this bookcase or whatever it was into my new 60gal tank stand and it's looking fioOOone.









What I did is cut a big piece of OAK wood that measures the correct size of the base of the tank and just screwed it onto the top of the bookcase. Since the top of the bookcase (3' 7 1/2" x 14") didn't fit the base of the tank (4' x 15 1/2"), it was a major offset.

At the moment I have 2 10gal tanks and when this setup is done, it will be SWEEEET!









I'm haven't ordered new toys for my 60 gal, Here is my wish list.... any recommendations on more equipment I would need for this new tank for my black rhom???

AQUACLEAR 500 POWER FILTER








BATTERY OPERATED AIR PUMP (for emergency)
HAGEN AQUARIUM BRASS VALVE - GANGED - 4 WAY 
TETRATEC AIR PUMP DW- 96 
MAG-FLOAT AQUARIUM CLEANER (FLOATING ALGAE MAGNET)
VIA AQUA TITANIUM HEATER 250 W (has anyone tried this brand?)








PP QUICK NET 8 " (LONG)

ALL FROM BIG AL's...








Planning to order tomorrow so I can get DOUBLE VIP POINTS!









Look at my finish product..... BAAAAMMMMM!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

See how i just stack the new size oak wood on top...


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Only took 4 screws


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Smart move, fits perfectly.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I think it will bow down in the front / middle part. It looks kinda weak for a 60g. I dunno..


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

SWEET! nice stand







i should to that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr said:


> I think it will bow down in the front / middle part. It looks kinda weak for a 60g. I dunno..


 i was thinking the same 
u should add another piece of wood there 
there is gonna be alot of heavy water and gravel in there


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

doesn't look bad, i made my stand out of cider blocks and wood heheh


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

add a piece of oak under the top shelf for support in the middle.....my friends 33g tank cause the wood to bend and the middle of the tank wasn't even making contact with the shelf....his was only 33, imaging your 60. another piece or two in the middle should be ok


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's imagine, not imaging :rasp:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would also add a support to strengthen the stand. Remember it was a bookcase, not a stand for a 60 gallon tank. I think it will bow in the middle and have a heavy lean to the front. But other than that, looks good.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, I believe you should add another piece in the middle. It looks unstable, but yet a good looking stand. Just need to take care of the middle with prob 4 2x4's

Use 2 2x4 in each side, and the remaining 2 2x4 use it for the middle. That should insure stability.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Whoa, it's a unanimous decision from accr, Grande, Death in #'s, Makoa84, vlahos, GARGOYLE, & mrwilson99.... I shall return with the correct modifications in a couple of days. School starts TOMORROW!







and equipment isn't here yet for the tank.

Thank You accr, Grande, Death in #'s, Makoa84, vlahos, GARGOYLE, & mrwilson99


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2003)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the sag of the shelf, since the weight is distributed evenly and it looks like you do have about 1 1/2" of sold oak. To calculate how much sag, or "deflection" you'll end up with, go here:

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm

it's a site i use when i'm building some furniture (my other hobby).

The weight of the tank looks like it will sit quite nicely over the two sides of the bookcase. With some of the tank beyond the sides, it will further minimize deflection since the tank is rigid for all intensive purposes.

My concern with the weight is at the bottom of the sides that hang about 3-4 inches off the floor. That is, the weight is transfered to a few nails or screws sideways on that bottom shelf, leaving the sides (vertical columns) hanging. If there was a weak point in the shelf, i think that would be it. I think the joint of the bottom shelf with the sides would give long before your top shelf would break.

If you are still concerned with the top shelf sagging, you can also just add carpenters glue between the top shelf and the new sheet of oak, to eliminiate slipping essentially making it a solid piece of oak, though the 4 screws will give almost the same strength.

That's just my opinion though. I'm no master carpenter... i'm still learning lots, as i am with Ps on this forum!

James


----------



## snappy (Sep 24, 2003)

if there are any shaking like an earthquake...the tank is goign to tip over so i would not risk putting my p's in a tank w/ that stand


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

James said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about the sag of the shelf, since the weight is distributed evenly and it looks like you do have about 1 1/2" of sold oak. To calculate how much sag, or "deflection" you'll end up with, go here:
> 
> http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm
> 
> ...


 hahaha James you are a good carpenter, No one else notice the 4" in front of the stand and actually i will be putting some reinforcement on it when I get around to it, but I need to find a way to do it so it still LOOKS GOOD.









THANK JAMES good eye!


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

simple, cheep yet effective!!


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't little birds "cheep".


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes thay do! And a discounted price would be thought of as "CHEAP"! NOT CHEEP!


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be too concerned about the sag of the shelf, since the weight is distributed evenly and it looks like you do have about 1 1/2" of sold oak. To calculate how much sag, or "deflection" you'll end up with, go here:
> ...


 After looking at your other pictures, it does seem like the sides go all the way to the floor. The weight would then be transferred to the floor and not the bottom shelf. I would think it was strong enough, especially if the back was sold and braced the whole thing from shifting side to side. Grab a bunch of guys and hop on the top, that'd be the ultimate test. Live loads are more stress than dead loads, and i think aquariums are more or less dead loads.

Post a pic when it's all done with the Ps.

James


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Thank James, more good tips from you. I will post pictures once I get this baby going... but it will take 6-8 days for my supplies from Big Al to Los Angeles, and then like a week to cycle the water. Right now my poor babies are in a 10gal but and I can't do much at this time but it will be worth the wait for a bigger and better home! :smile:

Here's a pictures of my rhoms


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Hopefully I am not to late.

For filters you wanna go EHEIM. They are the best for bacteria and what not from what I have experienced and they come with a spray bar so you don't need a air bubbler. Also I have a titanium heater and I love it. Not as efficient as Ebo-Jager, but also not as easily broken since it isn't made of glass and is completely submersible which is nice and that is has a seperate sensor is also a bonus

Ricky


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have a titinium heater. i love it except that you cant go by the temp on the thermometer. it is off like by 4 degress. i have mine set for 79 for 80 and 82 for 84 degress on my 2 tanks. i think it will be fine. i have a 75 gallon tank with 75 pounds of gravel on my dresser. it is very wobloy but pretty stable looks good. nice rhoms you got there.


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

You should return your heater then. Mine is dead acurate. TITANIUM.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

do those rhoms ever try to get at each other. 
Say if you forgot to feed them.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

ummm....yikes...
Without being there...it's a tough call bud...
I'd say do as someone else said....get some guys to get on it and see
if she can take it...especially i'm interested in the top...front where there
is no form of support...don't get me wrong ...it can be solved easily...
but let's do the numbers...
60 gallons times 8 lbs= 480 lbs + tank of app. 75lbs + 100lbs rock=655lbs
so 5 guys weighing in at approx..135 lbs should do it.. if you can get them on it...lol.
Pay attention to the corners...the picture is I think decieving at best.
Let us know what happens!!!!! 
I have seen tanks bend in the middle...be ok for a few days and then give way...
We love our P's!!! be safe with [email protected][email protected]
Later...Str8


----------

